# Vladimir Sofronitsky



## Rhombic

A fabulous Soviet pianist. He rarely performed outside the USSR, so he is not as well known in the rest of Europe (and the rest of the world). However, his renditions of Scriabin are truly wonderful, as well as his various other recordings.

There's this 1976 documentary, in Russian, about the pianist:


----------



## chesapeake bay

Wonderful pianist, his Scriabin is truly exceptional, I seem to remember he gave a 2 hour long Recital of Scriabin's piano works, what could be better


----------



## Pugg

I am ashamed to say: never heard about this man before .


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> I am ashamed to say: never heard about this man before .


That's why we are here to discover heretofore unheard of pianists, and cellists and some composers and a few symphony's and some tone poems and a trio or three......


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> That's why we are here to discover heretofore unheard of pianists, and cellists and some composers and a few symphony's and some tone poems and a trio or three......


That's why I love this site so much!


----------



## Vaneyes

My one and only related recording (rec. 1946 - '51).










FWIW Brilliant Classics reissued a 9 CD collection. OOP, now seen at Amazon US for $101.51, and 80 GBP at their UK store.


----------



## Heliogabo

I discovered Sofronitsky via Scriabin of course. His Scriabin is out of this world. I have the Sofronitsky edition and can recommend it highly. 3 discs of exceptional Scriabin, and very enjoyable performances of Chopin, Schubert and Liszt above all. He deserves to be more recognized with no doubt.


----------



## Mandryka

Rhombic said:


> A fabulous Soviet pianist. He rarely performed outside the USSR, so he is not as well known in the rest of Europe (and the rest of the world). However, his renditions of Scriabin are truly wonderful, as well as his various other recordings.
> 
> There's this 1976 documentary, in Russian, about the pianist:


He changed his style in the final years of his life, most noticeably in Chopin. What he did became much more pure and austere. You can hear some of these late recordings in his edition of Great Pianists of the 20th century.

In addition, if you're keen on Chopin, I'm sure you won't regret the live recording (from Tokyo I think) on Denon, which includes the preludes and some mazurkas and nocturnes. Let me know if you want me to try and find a link to these recordings.

Other high points include the Schumann Fantasie and Etudes, Schubert D960, the Liszt sonata and LvB op 111. Some of these have bad sound, made worse by Vista Vera's noise reduction policy.

At his best there's an intense coherence about what he does: mind, body and spirit focused on the music, and it's palpable. The interpretations are often unique - which prompted his critics to accuse him of drug abuse (as they did with Cortot.) He was a major influence and guiding light for both Richter and Gilels, and possibly Yudina and Grinberg too.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> I am ashamed to say: never heard about this man before .


"He was undoubtedly one of the greatest of Russian pianists, and it was only his inability to perform in the West and his death at a comparatively early age that prevented his name gaining the recognition it deserved" (Jonathan Summers writing in the booklet accompanying the Naxos CD set A-Z of Pianists - an excellent introduction to some of the less well-known nooks and crannies of piano recordings).

His recordings appear on a wide range of re-release CDs and whilst the sound quality is somewhat variable, the quality of his playing more than makes up for this. A wonderful pianist


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> "He was undoubtedly one of the greatest of Russian pianists, and it was only his inability to perform in the West and his death at a comparatively early age that prevented his name gaining the recognition it deserved" (Jonathan Summers writing in the booklet accompanying the Naxos CD set A-Z of Pianists - an excellent introduction to some of the less well-known nooks and crannies of piano recordings).
> 
> His recordings appear on a wide range of re-release CDs and whilst the sound quality is somewhat variable, the quality of his playing more than makes up for this. A wonderful pianist


May I thank you for this thorough response, I am on to it, believe me.


----------



## TSWO

I always thought of Sofronitsky as being one of the greats of piano... I think he is really respected and revered in Europe... Not as famous as Richter or Gillels of course, but famous enough! He is a true master and this is audible in all his interpretations that I've listened to: He does a lot of non-conventional things either because of the time he was active (everyone was playing almost everything rubato back then) or because he felt that it was the right way to do them and everytime he manages to make you think something like "maybe that's too much, maybe I woudnt do it that way, maybe this or that... but the way he does it is convincing and inspiring".


----------



## lextune

I remember when finding an import record of Sofronitsky was like finding gold. Richter and Gilels were in awe of him, but I had hardly heard him.

I really got to know the bulk of his recordings only in the late 90s/early 00s. His Chopin is so beautiful, and power to spare. I remember the first time I heard his Op.26 no.1 Polonaise very well to this day, out of tune piano and all, my heart soared.

Sofronitsky's Schumann is breathtaking as well. Always dancing, even when music might be crying, or pondering, or shouting.

...and his Scriabin? Pick an adjective. Beautiful. Terrifying. All of them. Occasionally they sound almost dangerous. Like a spell is being cast. It is great. Scriabin would have loved him so much.

Amazingly, Sofronitsky met one of Scriabin's daughters while at conservatory, (where he was classmates with Shostakovich, and Maria Yudina, no less, [all of whom worshiped him]), and they got married! Scriabin was dead already though, and Sofronitsky had never gotten to meet, or hear, him. There is a story that he had tickets to see Scriabin when he was a teen, but he was ill, and his mother refused to let him go. It may be apocryphal.

Even with many of his recordings being marred by less a than perfect instruments, and not very good recording equipment, every piece is a thrill to hear. He is among a small handful of true giants.


----------



## Pugg

Tell me, which one I should go first please.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Vladimir+Sofronitsky&medium=CD


----------



## lextune

Not listed there is the Phillips "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" volume dedicated to Sofronitsky, perhaps Amazon has it. I thought it was a good overview. 
Baring that, just get the repertoire you are most interested in. All of his recordings are worth hearing.

...Wow, one of those discs is Sofronitsky giving piano lessons!


----------



## Pugg

lextune said:


> Not listed there is the Phillips "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" volume dedicated to Sofronitsky, perhaps Amazon has it. I thought it was a good overview.
> Baring that, just get the repertoire you are most interested in. All of his recordings are worth hearing.
> 
> ...Wow, one of those discs is Sofronitsky giving piano lessons!


Thanks, I am going search now.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> Tell me, which one I should go first please.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Vladimir+Sofronitsky&medium=CD


Brilliant Classics released some great sets - but they seem to be very expensive at the moment https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-38076011750&ref=pd_sl_50fqzuqlkg_b

perhaps you will have better luck finding a reasonably priced set of these on a different site (sorry - i don't have time to look for you today)


----------



## lextune

https://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Sofronitsky-Great-Pianists-Century/dp/B00000IX8Q

:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> Brilliant Classics released some great sets - but they seem to be very expensive at the moment https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-38076011750&ref=pd_sl_50fqzuqlkg_b
> 
> perhaps you will have better luck finding a reasonably priced set of these on a different site (sorry - i don't have time to look for you today)


Thanks you so much, very appreciated.:tiphat:



lextune said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Sofronitsky-Great-Pianists-Century/dp/B00000IX8Q
> 
> :cheers:


This one I found, I only have to look at Amazon in Europe, the shipping cost are very inspective from the U.S.A towards Europe.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am ashamed to say: never heard about this man before .


 And well you should be ashamed!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> And well you should be ashamed!


That's why I love this forum so much, learning something new almost every day.


----------



## Barelytenor

There is a Melodiya (Russian label: I must have bought this in Europe somewhere) set called Russian Piano School: The Great Pianists Vol. 1-10. It has Goldenweiser, Neuhaus, Feinberg, Yudina, etc., and for Sofronitsky there is a 2-CD set; Mozart C minor Fantasia, two Schubert impromptus, Schumann Sonata No. 1, Chopin two Noctures, two Scherzos, Rachmaninov two Moments Musicaux, Scriabin Sonata No. 4, Poeme Tragique, Valse in A-flat, Etude in B-flat Minor, and 12 Prokofiev pieces. The Scriabin and Prokofiev are amazing, and the sound is really quite good.

PS The later pianists are Richter, Gilels, Berman, Pletnev, Kissin.

It's Melodiya 74321 25172 2.

:tiphat: 

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg

Barelytenor said:


> There is a Melodiya (Russian label: I must have bought this in Europe somewhere) set called Russian Piano School: The Great Pianists Vol. 1-10. It has Goldenweiser, Neuhaus, Feinberg, Yudina, etc., and for Sofronitsky there is a 2-CD set; Mozart C minor Fantasia, two Schubert impromptus, Schumann Sonata No. 1, Chopin two Noctures, two Scherzos, Rachmaninov two Moments Musicaux, Scriabin Sonata No. 4, Poeme Tragique, Valse in A-flat, Etude in B-flat Minor, and 12 Prokofiev pieces. The Scriabin and Prokofiev are amazing, and the sound is really quite good.
> 
> PS The later pianists are Richter, Gilels, Berman, Pletnev, Kissin.
> 
> It's Melodiya 74321 25172 2.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


I saw that one, I am still looking for the Brilliant one, only not that prices.


----------

